# Hi! New..



## loading (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi All,
New here... Been married for 8 years to my husband. 
Thanks!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi! How can we help?


----------



## loading (Mar 10, 2020)

I have a lengthy post on coping with infidelity. Essentially, my marriage has been rough for a while, but recently I have found my husband has betrayed my trust, and I need a place to talk and sort it out. A million thoughts and contingencies are running through my mind.


----------

